# Silvia Pressure Gauge Help.



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to add a pressure gauge to my silvia v4. My question is, if I use a non oil filled pressure gauge with a capillary tube will the needle oscillate?

I am looking to get these components:

Bezzera Manometer- http://www.ginex-espressomaschinen.de/category-80/Steam-and-water-draw/Bezzera-107/Bezzera-Manometer---pump-preasure----D40-16-Bar---7432523.html

or

ECM manometer - http://www.ginex-espressomaschinen.de/category-80/Steam-and-water-draw/ECM-Heidelberg-148/ECM-manometer---pump-preasure.html

and

Capillary pipe - http://www.ginex-espressomaschinen.de/Spare-parts-by-Manufacturer/ECM-Heidelberg-178/Technika-IV/Boiler-182/19---Capillary-pipe-1m--1-8---P6051.html

My worry is whether the pressure gauge needle will oscillate..

Any thoughts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Add a pid , I'm not sure what value a pressure gauge will give you


----------



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

I've already added the Auber with pre-infusion.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mesitisg said:


> I've already added the Auber with pre-infusion.


What would you be expecting the addition of a pressure gauge to add ?


----------



## mesitisg (Jul 21, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> What would you be expecting the addition of a pressure gauge to add ?


Nothing really... It's my compulsive behaviour to tinker with stuff


----------

